# Cichlid documentary?



## ghostrebo (Jun 4, 2008)

I remember seeing an african cichlid documentary on tv i think it was on PBS back in the late 90's, i don't remember much but i think it was about how fishes (cichlids) in an african lake evolved to survive. the show showed a lot of cichlids. The thing i only remember was during the end of the program they showed a cat fish that laid their eggs when the african cichlids were breeding and the cichlid would pick up some of the catfish eggs and the cat fish eggs would hatch first and and eat all the cichlid eggs. 
J/W if anyone here seen the show or know what it was called cause i want to see it again. thank you


----------



## harris4097 (Jun 12, 2008)

not seen the show but the catfish are syonodontis multipunctatus (the cuckoo cat) just in case you were wondering


----------



## ghostrebo (Jun 4, 2008)

i found it


----------



## ghostrebo (Jun 4, 2008)

i found it


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

You can buy the vhs used at amazon. Currently the cheapest price is $10:

http://www.amazon.com/National-Geograph ... 997&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/630484 ... -3&seller=


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

ghostrebo said:


> The thing i only remember was during the end of the program they showed a cat fish that laid their eggs when the african cichlids were breeding and the cichlid would pick up some of the catfish eggs and the cat fish eggs would hatch first and and eat all the cichlid eggs.


Had the good fortune to witness that act in my tank several months ago. True to the recipe, nothing but catfish came out of the cichlid's mouth (14 of them) when I stripped her. I grew them on and sold them, but now I seem to have a steady supply of young Synodontis multipunctatus in my tank.

Jewel of the Rift is a classic if you're into African cichlids... esp. tangs. It would sure be cool if they did a similar documentary on the other African great lakes.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

Afishionado said:


> ghostrebo said:
> 
> 
> > The thing i only remember was during the end of the program they showed a cat fish that laid their eggs when the african cichlids were breeding and the cichlid would pick up some of the catfish eggs and the cat fish eggs would hatch first and and eat all the cichlid eggs.
> ...


Planet Earth did a small feature of Lake Malawi in their freshwater episode...that's worth taking a look at if you haven't seen it yet. I found it awesome how it also showed some of the other piscivores that aren't cichlids in Lake Malawi, including one that acts much like reef sharks...

Personally I liked Ad Konings' Malawi Cichlid Feeding Behavior, particularly the parts where you see the S. fryeri masquerade as a algae eater to get close to prey and the scenes of the egg eating cichlids.

You're right though, it's a shame there aren't more cichlid documentaries out there...rather it's sad that there aren't many freshwater fish documentaries out there as well...

~Ed


----------

